

How Virgin America Got 6 Million People To Watch A Flight Safety Video - Walkman
http://digitalsynopsis.com/advertising/virgin-america-safety-dance-video

======
gcb0
We don't pay attention because we've seem one before, it is the same all
around.

now i will be extremely annoyed as well. to hell with this.

